# How useful are registry cleaners?



## nicnap (Sep 1, 2009)

Are registry cleaners such as CCleaner good for your computer? Should I be using them? I have a friend who swears by them and says they keep your computer running smoothly, and rid it of excess junk.

I know defragging is good periodically as well (I use Defraggler). So, is CCleaner worth it? Is there something better (that is still free)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 1, 2009)

I use Iolo System Mechanic, I think it works great in keeping my computer running much better.

iolo technologies - The PC Tune-Up Experts


----------



## Wayne (Sep 1, 2009)

I've used CCleaner and it seems to work well. Hasn't caused any problems, at least.
To be precise, it has two functions--one strips out garbage like cookies, temp files, etc.
That is probably the best use of the software. Basically it will free up a bunch of RAM memory, and _may_ improve computer function.

The other function is the registry cleaner. I'm always just a bit nervous about using this feature, but have used it. Do make sure to backup the files, just in case. The software has a prompt that allows you to do that.


----------



## Seb (Sep 1, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Are registry cleaners such as CCleaner good for your computer? Should I be using them?



Yes and yes. They help keep things running more smoothly, just remember they are only one part of a good computer security / maintenance plan.

We talked about the different cleaners (most are free) a while back in this thread.


----------



## dr_parsley (Sep 1, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Are registry cleaners such as CCleaner good for your computer? Should I be using them? I have a friend who swears by them and says they keep your computer running smoothly, and rid it of excess junk.
> 
> I know defragging is good periodically as well (I use Defraggler). So, is CCleaner worth it? Is there something better (that is still free)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you've been installing and uninstalling stuff, then you should clean the registry. Depending on what is being cleaned it can have dramatic results, but more often it will have almost unnoticeable results. Of more effect is regular uninstallation of little-used software.


----------

